# Help, vomiting hedgehog!



## coreeenie

A few minutes ago, I put my hand into my hedgehog's cage and she climb right on it. I sat down on the floor and let her walk on me and my hands. When she was tucked in between my tummy and my arm in front of me, she vomited! I'm not sure what might have cause it but I am very very worried 
Earlier tonight I cleaned out her cage, put in new liners (she didn't use to have liners, just paper shreds), cleaned and washed her food bowl and water dish. Also, since today, I've lessened the amount of kibble I leave on her food dish. I've been away for 2 days and upon coming back home, I've noticed she's grown heavier than I expected. So I decided to give her less. She's also on Revolution medication. Today was her 2nd dosage. I applied it between her shoulder blades before putting her back into her now clean cage.
Could any of these have caused the vomiting? Should I wait 24 more hours to see if she vomits again before I bring her to the vet? Please help, I'm really worried. 
Also, in another post, I mentioned I observe some kind of jerking but I haven't seen her do it since.
What could this be? Is she sick? Does she want me to give more food again? Please help  Thanks.


----------



## ThePliny

She needs to go to the vet. Vomiting can be quite serious. But don't panic! (I know I would be going nuts in your situation!) It is possible she has some sort of bacterial infection. I doubt it has to do with your reducing her number of kibble. Have you changed her food at all?
It sounds like you are doing a great job with her though! 
But yes, she definitely needs to see a vet.


----------



## coreeenie

Oh my I'm so worried ( It's 12AM here and I can't sleep. Will she make it through the night?  The vet opens at 7AM tomorrow so I'll only be able to bring her then. Would you know if there's anything I can do in the meantime? 
It's so odd cus she was acting like nothing was wrong around 4 hours ago. She was running and climbing. She even pooped about 2 hours ago and peed just 10 minutes ago. 
She threw up just a second ago as I was typing my previous sentence! It seems she's throwing up everything she's eaten. What am I going to doo? (


----------



## ThePliny

First - Breathe!!!
Is she drinking water?
My instinct, if she is vomiting whenever she eats, is to take her food out. But I am not an expert.
What are you feeding her? is it possible that the food has gone off and it is upsetting her tummy?
It is a good sign that she is still active and running around, doing her little hedgie-thing and acting like her normal self.
Can you call the vet and leave a message so they call you first thing when they open? I had to do that once for Pliny, and they got me in right away.
another option, if you are frantic, is to see if there is a 24-hour emergency vet in your area. 
For the time being, give her lots of cuddles, keep her warm - you might want to up the temperature in her living area - and try to stay calm.
Hopefully someone very experienced like Nancy, Nikki or LG will be along shortly.


----------



## I<3Hejji

I hope she is doing ok! Please keep us updated on what you learn at the vet. Hopefully it is just a virus and she will be ok. I am adding a link just in case she chokes on her vomit so you know what to do. Hopefully this won't happen, but its good to be prepared just in case
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=2480

Also, who was caring for her while you were gone the past two days? Maybe you can ask them some questions to help determine the problem or when she started to get sick. Was she wheeling normally? Did they replace the food and water fresh each day? Did they give any treats? Was her poop/pee normal? Those are just a few things I would be curious about, but right not the priority is the vet.

Keeping you both in my thoughts


----------



## coreeenie

She vomited again on my lap. I tried calling the nearest 24 hour emergency pet clinic but no one's answering. I'm panicking like crazy. Now she's just lying on her mat with her arms stretched out. I'm crying I don't know what to do. I'm sorry I'm just typing as I chekc on her I don't edit my posts anymore. 
Checked on her, she stood up and drank some water then she walked into her house.
Paper shreds were obstructing my view of her so I reached in to move some out of the way. As she always does, she huffed a bit and her quills stiffened. But after seeing/smelling my hand, she relaxed and stretched out to lay her head on the box again. Now she's sleeping in her box.


----------



## zorropirate

Personally I've never found a 24hr vet any help, the staff aren't trained to deal with any specialties. 

 

Keep calm, breathe and talk with your hedgie until you can talk to a vet that knows what they are doing. 

Drink some hot tea, that's why my vets give me to calm down. (I have a cat with a chronic scary condition and know the fear you are experiencing right now)

Also my Daisy had a vomitting scare/fit last year after she ate some of her bedding, I was quite worried,and freaking out here too, as long as she doesn't appear to be in any distress breathing/moving it should be ok.


----------



## coreeenie

How was it? Did she vomit much? She's now asleep, I don't wanna wake her, it might induce more vomiting or something. Before she walked into her box, she seemed really tired, and didn't seem to care if I lifted her off my lap. But then she stood up on her own and walked on her own, so I thought that's at least a sign she's still mobile. Her breathing's pretty normal too. Around 2 cycles of inhale-exhale in 3 seconds. I guess I'll have to wake up in between my sleep to check on her before I could take her to the vet.
Thank you for replying. You people are keeping me sane at this indecent hour  thanks v much


----------



## MissC

You go sleep...it's 10:30am here and I am doing laundry and have lots of time to worry, so I will do it for you.


----------



## coreeenie

I can't sleep  Should I leave some food? Or should I wait till after the vet visit? I'll just leave water and try to keep her warm. 5 more hours....


----------



## MissC

Just leave water - just in case...even if she's hungry, being without food for a few hours won't hurt her. Let her rest, keep her a bit warmer than usual.

Meanwhile, YOU relax, too...breathe...try to sleep.


----------



## coreeenie

Alright, filled a plastic bottle with hot water and placed it near her box to keep her warm. I shall try to sleep then check on her in an hour. Thank you


----------



## coreeenie

Just before I was about to sleep I checked on her. Found she was awake but she vomited again  She went back to sleep after a while. I really don't know what's going on. Could this be a symptom of poisoning or something? Vet in 5 hours


----------



## MissC

Since you're not going to sleep, anyway...keept trying to reach the vet just in case you can get in sooner...there's not much you can do until you get in to see a vet...don't forget to breathe...


----------



## zorropirate

Yes, breathe in, breathe out, try to stay calm. The wise ones here have told me to stay calm, as the hedgie picks up on your freaking out.

When Daisy was sick in the fall she threw up basically everything she had eaten since she ate part of her bedding, so lots of slobber and kibbles chewed and lots of FLUFF!! She was sick the one evening, then didn't poop the next day, which freaked me out, then pooped out fluff. 3 days later she was back to normal. 

Your little hedgie probably has ate something that her body wants OUT and OUT now! Daisy's throwing up lasted the one whole night, I didn't sleep either and was crying too.


----------



## ThePliny

Just keep telling yourself that right now you are doing everything you can for her. Keep trying the vet. It is good that she is drinking, she is probably a little dehydrated from vomiting.
Definitely take the food out. The Vet will probably give you some stuff to syringe feed her.
Everything will be fine. Hedgies do vomit sometimes. Pliny has twice - both times were car sickness.


----------



## MissC

How are you both?


----------



## Curtis

could it possibly from eating paper bedding? Lily was on shavings when I got her, and she'd cough a bunch of goo up from it. Now she's on liners and she hasn't vommed once.


----------



## coreeenie

Just came from the vet. He recommended for her to be confined for 24 hours so they could keep a close eye on her. The vet said she's quite weak and might need boosters. On the way to the vet, she pooped and peed, but I haven't given her any food yet. I'll be checking in on her tomorrow and post updates. Thanks everyone. If anyone has had a similar experience, please share your knowledge  Thanks


----------



## MissC

Hang in there. Get some sleep. I'm still worrying for you and will take tonight's shift, too, since Jamie abandoned me for 'xbox game night' and I have time to worry for you. Go. Sleep. Now.


----------



## mcwojo

I have no experience with this but want you to know that I hope all will be fine. I am the queen of worry worts so I understand how you must be feeling. Get some well deserved rest. I'm sure she is in good hands for the night.


----------



## PJM

I hope everything goes well with your baby & am sending you good healing thoughts tonight!


----------



## coreeenie

I'll be calling the vet in the afternoon for updates. In the meantime, I shall pray and try to relax, the stress is driving me crazy. Thanks everyone  I give you all virtual hugs :> Thank you.


----------



## CoxMD

Keep us posted! 
When your quilly one is all better, perhaps look into getting rid of the paper. Our dear ones aren't all that bright at times and can scarf down things that aren't good for them. (like fingers!  )


----------



## coreeenie

Called the vet, they say she's still quite weak but she's responsive. She spends most of the time sleeping. She's under close monitoring and they regularly administer fluids and booster. They will be attempting to feed her solid food in 30 minutes.


----------



## susanaproenca

Just wanted to let you know that we have our fingers and quills crossed for your little girl to recover soon. You are doing all you can possibly do. Please keep us posted.


----------



## MissC

I've been worrying about her as I promised and keep obsessively checking this thread...I will continue to worry until directed otherwise. Over and out.


----------



## coreeenie

M


MissC said:


> I've been worrying about her as I promised and keep obsessively checking this thread...I will continue to worry until directed otherwise. Over and out.


Thank you very much :') I'll be checking on her again tomorrow (it's 1130PM here) and will keep you and everyone who's helped posted. Thank you so much! I'll continue praying for her recovery


----------



## zorropirate

Poor little dear! 

Yes, we will continue to worry for you through your sleep. 

Also positive thoughts of speedy recovery are being sent from all!!


My cat Max has spent many nights/weeks at the vet, lots of time spent in oxygen tents etc. I know the fear, pain and anxiety you are going through all too well and do not wish it upon anyone. It sounds like her vitals are stable so far though, she's drinking you said and responsive? And with caring medical professionals, she's in great hands, both with the vets and with you as a quick thinking hedgy mom. 

Hugs again

Jess, Daisy and Max.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Sending goods thoughts you and your baby's way. Hope all will be better soon.


----------



## coreeenie

Hi everyone, I got Needles back from the vet today  They say it might have been stress or she might have eaten something that upset her. She's now home and she's doing very well. She's back to her usual I-wanna-escape-from-my-cage mode, running around and climbing onto my hands and arms. Since getting home, she's already peed and pooped and they both look normal. 
The vet gave me (1) metoclopramide, an anti-emetic, to be administered for 2 days; (2) B-complex to boost her immunity or something; and (3) amoxicillin to prevent secondary bacterial infections.
Thanks to everyone who replied! I would've have gone mad if it weren't for this forum and all those who responded, thank you very much  I will continue posting updates about Needles until I'm sure she's all good. Thanks!


----------



## mcwojo

Awesome!!!!!! YEA!!!! I'm soooooo glad to hear she is doing better. I was thinking about her and really hoping to hear something today. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## MissC

YAY! I am so relieved for both of you! You did a good job, hedgie mama!


----------



## Sky Halcyon

I havn't posted yet, but I have been following this thread since it was first posted and keeping my fingers crossed. I'm so glad she's alright!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Awww, yay!!!


----------



## PJM

Woohoo! Yay for Needles! And Yay for such a good hedgie-mommy!!
Glad she's back home & feeling better.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Glad to hear the everything turned out great and that she's back to her normal self


----------



## abrowndog

That is WONDERFUL news.


----------



## zorropirate

AWESOME NEWS!!!

YEAH!!!!


----------



## ThePliny

yay Needles! I am so glad that she is doing better. Tell her she is not allowed to scare you like that ever again!


----------



## RalphsMum

Great news!  Glad that Needles is doing better!


----------

